# New stucco finish



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

I would like to have the succo on my house refinished. My house was biult back in the the 40's. Stucco was applied at some point and since then it was painted over several times. Then an addition was made to the house and it has a new stucco finish. The two section dont match at all, they are very different. I'm planning on changing out the old windows and doors from the original part of the house, and the addition since I dont like them (I bought the house after all these changes took place). So, i figure its time to resurface the entire house with new stucco. I'm planning on hiring someone to do the stucco because I would like a good lucking outcome. I dont want the surface to crack or fall off because the surface underneath was not properly prepared. What will they have to do to properly prepare the surface? What kind of questions should I ask the contractors?

Thanks


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

to insure a proper bond on the old stucco,wire lath will need to be applied.anytime a cement surface has been painted and another coat of cement is to be applied lath or wire mesh needs to be applied.
now in my opinion,and i will yield the floor to tscar,since you are going over old stucco.i would think a skim coat(1/4")and a finish coat of your choice should suffice.
good luck and i hope i helped.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You will have to lath it for sure. Since you are redoing the windows anyway, you should not have any issues there, so long as you are aware of the changed dimensions from adding 1/2" (total) of new stucco. Pay close attention to the flashing detailing, since it was poor in the past, and will be critical with the new stucco/new windows.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Stucco over what?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Over old painted stucco.


----------



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

If the old stucco is reasonably sound ?? Patch around new windows water jet it or sandblast, paint on concrete glue and apply a new color coat. How would you attach lath to old stucco? You would have to tare it down to the studs. 
I know I have done this and worked out well. I can remember one house where the paint was pealing off in sheets, seemed to be about a dozen coats of old paint. Drive by once in a while after about 15 years it still looks good.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Just had my house re-stucco'd......paint was in real bad shape, so just used a 3500 psi pressure washer, 0 degree tip, to take off all the paint that would come off, let dry for a couple days, then a good bonding agent, then the new stucco coat. Went from a sponge finish to a skipped design.....aint nothing knocking this off!!:thumbup:


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

Just like bauler said you need to sandblast then stucco over that.


----------



## fiore22 (Jun 11, 2006)

*My two cents*

I'm a Los Angeles based contractor, we restucco all the time. Sandblast then re-stucco. I've never heard or seen anybody put lath over an existing coat of stucco and I wouldn't recommend it. You would definitely be putting down a 1/2" of stucco if you set the lath, and that would make everything a mess for windows and doors. - t


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

Acrylic







Acrylic 60 added to plasticized morter mix sprayed on useing a hopper gun and or spray pump for texcoating.Some use glass beeding to remove all lose paint but i have seen it applyed to the paint this i dont like.It needs grip to achive long term holding power due to expansion and contraction of most buildings. A glued on netting can be applyed to the walls to give even more grip if needed I recomend useing this on a whole house applaction.Paint after unless you have a big enough vessel to hold the morter in with coler added.If you try to mix up as you go you may have a diffreance in coler and will have to paint the whole house to get coler consistancy.We just did a post office face lift useing this applaction and it looks great so says the city.I tryed to post the pictures with this but i cant get them out of my power point just yet i will try to figure out how.I wanted you to see the before and after doing just what you need.As you see it can be installed over exsisting masonery. This is a one coat applacation and is 3/8 to 1/2 thick.


----------

